# Project Electrical BMW K100 -> BMW K24



## Bouke (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Bouke, 23 years old and I live in the Netherlands. As long as I know I'd like to build things and that's why I also study engineering atm.

End of may this year I started a project. I bought an old BMW K100 with a not running 1000cc feul engine. I also salvaged forklift parts, actually 5 DC motors 24 and 48 volts and an old electrical system (very basic, 3 resistors and a few big relais). This project is pure as a hobby, I like to spend my free time making things, preferbly from scratch. 
The project isn't finished yet, but I would like to share it here with you and show my progress on the BMW K24(volts)

Here's a picture when I bought the BMW K100 in it's original state:








More picture's: http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=AUHLS3QM

And here's a picture of the BMW K24 today:
















More pictures: http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=EUB7MBON

I'm new on this forum, and when this is the place I will post more pictures of how I've made it and what my plans are.

Greats,

Bouke


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome Bouke

Very interesting, I look forward to reading more about your project! I like your choice of bike. What are your plans for it?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Neat, so youve still got the gearbox in there ?
did you keep the clutch too ?
get that frame reinforced soon or it will bend at the top.


----------



## Bouke (Dec 5, 2012)

tylerwatts said:


> Welcome Bouke
> 
> Very interesting, I look forward to reading more about your project! I like your choice of bike. What are your plans for it?


Thanks! I will post more when i have the time for it. Are you also working on an EV?


----------



## Bouke (Dec 5, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> Neat, so youve still got the gearbox in there ?
> did you keep the clutch too ?
> get that frame reinforced soon or it will bend at the top.


Hello Ripperton,

Nice project, the Ripperton drag bike. I took a short peek at your forum, because it takes days to read it all

Yea i still have the gearbox and clutch. 5 gears and cardan driven. 
First i would have converted my Suzki GSX-R-750 i crashed in a car (not my fault) but on the internet i found this bike with a dry clutch. Alot easier. But when i see the Ripperton i get inspired to convert it anyway But that takes alot of money i geuss. I mostly use scrap metal and old parts. 

In the netherlands we haven't got much (i didn't found one yet) electric drag bikes. So maybe a chance for me to build one.
I also saw a video af a dragrace on your channel. Wouldn't a gearbox come in handy? Or a CVT-gearbox ? I have an old DAF 66 DL variomatic car in my garden, waiting for a 48v forklift motor 

greats


----------



## Bouke (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,

I haven't had time to post alot about the project, but I made a video of testing the bike (not driving). This is in first gear (out of five). The noise comes from the rear brake. 





* doesn't work, link to youtube vid: http://youtu.be/OGB2ewjDVXM

Speed is controlled by the old system i took from the forklift. Very old with relais and resistors, not ideal but cost nothing. Made some switches roll over an axle the control the relais.


----------



## Bouke (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi there,

Here another youtube video.
Here a very short test ride. Need to reinforce the frame a little bit more before going on the road for a real ride.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkYXd50eTmg

And here another one, with quickly mounted ampere and voltage meters.
Red is amperes, and blue voltage over each battery.
Testing the bikes clutch and running it through 5 gears.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uBzLoF9XIY

Here some pics of the bike today:


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Bouke said:


> Very old with relais and resistors, not ideal but cost nothing. Made some switches roll over an axle the control the relais.


OMG and Ive been spending $1600 on a controller
thats one advantage of DC.
well done so far


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Great build! I like the gauge panel.


----------

